# Median Nerve entrapment & Pronator Syndrome



## bhong (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi to All,

    Anyone please help, my doctor had a surgery for a Diagnosis of Median Nerve entrapment & Pronator Syndrome, He made exploration of Median nerve at the the anterior part of the elbow (antecubital area) and made a release on some muscles, Fibrous tissue & ligaments in the area. I would like to use the ICD code 354.1 for Median nerve entrapment (354.0 ??), (cant find a code for Pronator Syndrome), CPT code 64708 for the Median Nerve exploration & 24358 for the release of muscles, fibrous tissue & ligaments. I check for matching for the codes but none of them match. I like to know everyone's opinion on this, I do appreciate all the help I can get.

Thank you.

Bhong


----------

